# HELP! - kittens are gone, but mother's teats are increasing



## audkal (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a female cat and we just got rid of her litter about a week ago but her teats are still filling up! Do you know if they will just "evaporate" on their own? They're starting to get really big, what should I do? I'm very worried.


----------



## audkal (Mar 24, 2006)

Nevermind they're finally starting to shrink now. *Phew!*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Had mother weaned the kittens herself? I'm guessing they left her when they were a bit young. Twelve weeks is a good age, but many people think 6 weeks is ideal.


----------

